# Boot loop even when going back to stock?



## tinpanalley (Nov 12, 2011)

I had been running an AOSP ROM which started giving me problems with suggesting that I needed to hard reset the tablet. Since I wanted to try a different ROM anyway, I flashed one via CWM. This got me to a bootloop. Then, I figured I used heimdall to go back to a stock ROM and I'm staring now at a Verizon logo bootloop.
Does anyone happen to know what I can do here? I just want to eventually end up on a CM 10.1 ROM, that's the only goal.
Thanks!


----------

